# Jay Cutler pulls out of fitness festival in Gothenburg, Sweden



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2010)

*Jay Cutler pulls out of fitness festival in Gothenburg, Sweden*

This week the largest fitness tradeshow in Sweden is underway and  authorities are said to be targeting pro bodybuilders for suspecting  them of using drugs! How serious is this? Well you've already read it  here first, they've already arrested IFBB Pro Toney Freeman. The latest news is that Mr. Olympia Jay Cutler who was scheduled to  appear at the show has supposedly pulled out from attending. According  to the website "Luciapokalen" here's what Jay supposedly had to say about this:

This is Jay Cutler from Las Vegas.      

I understand you have a packed house at the Fitness Festival in Gothenburg today. Let me tell you this; I would have loved to be there and guest pose for you. But as you know, this week Toney Freeman was taken by the police in Sweden and brought in for questioning. 

I have talked to Toney. He says that this happened just because he is a professional bodybuilder. If this could happen to Toney Freeman, it could clearly also happen to me as the current Mr. Olympia. 

Having seen how this damaged Toney Freeman via the internet, I simply could not risk to experience the same. So, based on advice given to me here in the U.S., I decided that I could not come to Sweden this time. 

I know that I have disappointed many of you. I am disappointed myself for what has happened. But please try to understand my situation and what would have happened if I had received the same treatment as Freeman experienced. 

If you do not understand me, I hope you can forgive me. I know that the organizers have been working hard to bring in other guest posers. Some of the guys you will see, may even be the future Mr. Olympia some day. But I will tell you this; none of them will beat me next September here in Las Vegas. Because I will take my 5th Mr. Olympia title and be in my best shape ever. 

Thank you very much and have a fantastic show.


Now this is just a quote taken from *the Luciapokalen website* which  supposedly came from Jay Cutler himself. However, we cannot confirm this  at this time. Stay tuned!


From *Jay Cutler Pulls Out of Fitness Festival In Gothenburg Sweden | MUSCLE INSIDER*


###


Bodybuilders Beware!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2010)

a very intelligent decision on Jay's part, and a very respectable response to the show's promoters.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2010)

^^^^ Agreed! Cutler is all class.


----------



## 2B1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Smart move for sure!  Sweden's loss.  Their Gestapo tactics are a real disappointment.


----------



## CaptainInsano (Dec 12, 2010)

Feel for the bodybuilders in Sweden, not their fault.


----------



## Phetamine (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow and I thought the US government was tough on folks, being able to just say "hey you I want to do a blood test" is unreal.


----------



## jay83 (Dec 12, 2010)

he is definitely doing the right thing he would be a prime target for them


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank gawd, Jay pays attention, Jesus this is bad.


----------

